# beadboard  chair molding



## sisyphus (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi all, I'm installing beadboard in my laundryroom. the beadboard will be 4 ft. in height. I also bought molding to use for the base and top. does the top pieces sit on the top edge of the panels or does it get nailed to the face of the panels? the moldings don't have any channels for the panels to sit in. thanks


----------



## Arbutus (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi

At the top of your bead board paneling, typically you would use a "chair rail" moulding that would sit on top of the bead board and a lip would drop down and cover the top 1/4" or so of the panels







I did do a room for a client where I used a simple bull nose parting bead to cap the moulding. This worked fine because it was paint grade and any gaps between the cap and the panel can be chaulked.


----------



## aureliconstruction (Feb 22, 2012)

it is as simple as using a table saw and cutting out a 1/4" x 1/4" notch on the bottom of the chair rail so it sits nice and snug.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 1, 2012)

The other way to do this is to put a peice of flat stock just above the panels. If the panels are 1/4" 
install a 1/4 x 3/4'  and place the chair rail 1/4" below the top of the flat stock.


----------

